# Spring Catfishing, to many pics to post



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This weekend was me and the wife's first one year wedding anniversary and when I asked what she wanted to do she said go catfishing and so we did. 

The spring channel cat bite was on, we caught channel cats averaging 7-10lbs with the big channel cat going 10 and a half pounds, we also mustard up a few small flatheads. Water temp was 64 running high and fast just the way I like it. All cats were caught on live baits with rod n reels.

On our adventure we also got the privilege of recusing a stranded family of pontoon boaters. Never leave a fellow boater behind.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good post!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Always good to help out a fellow fishermen, doing good things for others will bring good things to you.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow. I miss my cat fishing days back in the 70's. Nothing like a good ole river tabby (think they call them yellow, spotted or flat head in Bama) or channel cat in hot oil.


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ol flats are the best eating


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta slay em brother!!! Glad your ole lady loves to fish w/ ya!!!!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Way cool. I must have missed it, but was this on escambia?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Way cool. I must have missed it, but was this on escambia?


Apalachicola


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We fished the Chattahoochee and Lake Seminole also


----------

